
Study says ancient Romans may have built “invisibility cloaks” into structures - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/05/study-says-ancient-romans-may-have-built-invisibility-cloaks-into-structures/
======
SerLava
This is an astonishingly bad title by the publisher, tortured out by multiple
nonsequitors.

------
foxyv
In this case, they mean invisible from earthquakes. The building's
architecture resembles meta-materials which are used to make objects
transparent to microwaves.

